# Kenwood-Excelon-KDC-X702



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Just a quick note on the Kenwood KDC-X702. I've never paid much attention to single din head units as they just never crossed my mind for use in any of the four installs I've done...until I saw and heard this HU last night at the informal gathering a few of us have in the Canadian Tire parking lot every so often. I was rather surprised at not only how good this HU sounded but the features included at the $239.99CDN ($179.99 USD) price. HiRez FLAC playback, two USB ports HD Radio, lots of sound tuning options etc. and while the onboard DSP offers lots of basic tuning control, IMO this might make an excellent HU for a DSP based SQ system for those who don't want or need a DD NAV./DVD HU.

The system I heard it in last night used the HU on board amplifier to drive Focal components up front with a JBL amp driving a Kenwood Excelon 12" subwoofer and while the Focals could have used more power it sounded pretty good.


D.

D.

https://www.crutchfield.com/p_113KDCX702/Kenwood-Excelon-KDC-X702.html


----------



## Anthony15 (Dec 12, 2018)

This deck doesn't have dsp just the flag ships x996 997 998 , and l reccomend dsp , but you can add it on and l think the epicenter amps current have it built in, makes a hell of a difference imo

About got a ticket with stock jetta mids and tweets and the x996


----------



## Jdmeyers (Jul 16, 2015)

Every Excelon single din deck has a scaled down DSP built into it for the 2018 lineup. From the x303 on up


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The KDC-X702 has plenty of DSP capability for the price. It does lack compared to the DEH-80PRS (king of "budget" DSP equipped head units) in only having a mono EQ and lacking bandpass crossovers. Obviously, an outboard DSP would easily trump both. 

That being said, if you plan to "keep it simple" and run passive the Kenwood isn't a bad choice. The 13 band paragraphic EQ with low shelf, L/R high shelf for tweeters and "sound effects" coupled with time alignment should help take a basic passive setup to the next level.


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

Anthony15 said:


> This deck doesn't have dsp just the flag ships x996 997 998 , and l reccomend dsp , but you can add it on and l think the epicenter amps current have it built in, makes a hell of a difference imo
> 
> About got a ticket with stock jetta mids and tweets and the x996



Actually the X702 does have DSP but just as importantly IMO it also plays Hi-RES FLAC files, which the units you have listed do not. I think pairing the X702 with a Dayton DSP and some of the high performing low priced raw drivers and amplifiers available could make for an excellent sound quality system at a very modest price.

For those who might be interested: 3 way. 100$ 200$ 300$ https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...pment-my-car/279434-3-way-100$-200$-300$.html


D.


----------



## fmedrano1977 (Aug 18, 2017)

I run this with a RF DSR1 in my setup.


----------



## Donanon (Sep 13, 2013)

That sounds like it might be a good combo. How do you like it? 
And what speakers, amplifiers are you using.


----------



## fmedrano1977 (Aug 18, 2017)

Donanon said:


> That sounds like it might be a good combo. How do you like it?
> And what speakers, amplifiers are you using.


The DSR1 has only been installed for about 3 wks or so. I run Kappas all around, 6.5 components in the front doors, 6x8 coaxials in the back doors for rear fill, and 1 JL audio 10" pushed by a 600x1 and 100x4 Kappa amp. Sound treated doors all around and fast rings. My F150 has never sounded better, DSP, had definitely made a difference. I was happy with the sound before the DSP but watching Five Star on YouTube influenced me into trying out the DSR1, glad I did.


----------

